# At long last Portugal has a GOOD NEWS story



## nandnjudge2 (Oct 5, 2008)

Portugal, particularly the Alto Minho region , stood tall and proud after national teams Braga and Oporto successively knocked out rival teams to emerge as the finalists in the UEFA Europa League finals. The final, which is now being dubbed a ‘Northern Derby’, will be held in Dublin on 18 May.
For the first time ever the final will be fought out between two Portuguese teams, Oporto and Braga, whose respective cities are just 50 kilometres apart.


----------

